# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: ارتقاء به نسخه جديد Devexpress

## SReza1

سلام.
چطور ميشه از نسخه 3.2 به 2010 ابزار devexpress ارتقاء پيدا كنيم. (در دلفي 7)
اين كار رو براي يك application بزرگ ميخواهم. راهي وجود داره هر دو رو كنار هم داشته باشيم و به مرور از سورس برنامه اونا رو بروز كنيم يا نه ؟

----------


## benyaminrahimi

مشکلی تو آپدیت نداره رفیق آخرین نسخش 3.2. نیست و ولی نمیشه جفتش رو باهم داشت

----------

